
Show HN: Bitcoin Smart Contracts – With Live Demo - WarPaul
https://medium.com/@hedgy/decoding-the-dna-of-derivatives-82dcdf052607
======
Rmilb
This is very interesting. Right now Hedgy is the only option for a trusted
third party oracle though. I'm not sure if this is a "real" smart contract...
They are just a legal notary service and oracle for prices right now. Could
this off blockchain? I think that would only require publicly posting every
contract that is agreed, maybe obfuscating the identities.

They will be hashing legal agreements and adding that meta data to the bitcoin
transaction so there is a permanent record of it.

Does anyone know of a real world example of a blockchain holding up in court?
I know that www.proofofexistance.com does something similar with hashes of
documents to prove it hasn't been tampered with. Used for wills and other
documents that are traditionally notarized by a person and not a blockchain.

------
CatheryneN
Go Hedgy!!

